
Performance Improvements in C Code Using Micro-Optimizations - blacksqr
http://ftp://ftp.tcl.tk/pub/incoming/p15/RichardHipp/microoptimization/paper.html
======
dang
Looks like HN doesn't do FTP links. Is there an HTTP URL for this?

~~~
pvg
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:X4--
heI...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:X4--
heIH2R8J:ftp://ftp.tcl.tk/pub/incoming/p15/RichardHipp/microoptimization/paper.html)

